# My new Rocket R58 and K10 Fresh - first upgrade from Nespresso



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

Well - here it is!

All working well, just doing lots of testing and tasting.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Now there is an upgrade, congrats!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's good going , how are the shots tasting ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Why upgrade from Nespresso??







.

Very classy combo. Just one thing. Are the bottles the right way up - if so, how do you manage your extractions??


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Thats a Dream partnership, if you decide you want to go back to nespresso, let me know,


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Fantastic looking setup. Well done.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Good to see the K10F with a good home! Should produce some fantastic coffee.

Congratulations.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

now thats a proper upgrade !


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic upgrade, lovely set up.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Very nice:good:


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Handsome looking set Nick


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Very nice setup.

I know nothing about wines but I always thought they should be kept cool (like coffee beans) so is that best place to store them? There must be a fair amount of heat coming of the Rocket.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks good Nick

I would agree with Marcus about the heat. The top of the machine will reach 40c or more and the heat will rise.

Great step up from Nespresso though!


----------

